# Mid Summer Meltdown Daphne AL 6-8-08



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Time for the 2nd edition of the Mid Summer Meltdown. The race will be held on sunday June 8th. We will be running Pan Cars (100 lap main) Nas Truck, Nitro Touring (100 lap main), Novice, Electric and Nitro Late Model, and a sports car class. If we dont have enough touring cars and 1/12 scale we are going to run them together but score them seperate just like in full size sports car racing. You can come over on sat and race at the offroad track then head out sunday for the onroad racing. For more info go to 
www.mobilercracing.com

Racers,
we are ready to go this Sunday June 8th at noon for the Mid Summer Meltdown in Daphne, AL in the Jubilee Square Shopping Center. We will have the track set up no later then 9:30 am, we begin at noon. Some changes...All electric classes will run at the same time in a lemans style race, all scored seperately of course. mod, 19 turn, stock, 12th scale whatever. Novice classes will run Oval and road course. Pan Car oval has a 100 lap main, as does Nitro Oval, the Nitro Touring will run 100 laps, Nascar Trucks, which are pan cars with nascar style trucks will run a timed feature. they run stock motors only with 1500 batteries only. only other rule in that class is the rear spoiler can't come up any more then 2 inches from the rear decklid. Electric Late Model will also run a timed feature. It looks like several drivers have said they're coming and we're looking forward to a great race. any questions just call my cell phone Derek 251-545-6053. Its 10 dollars a class and we will have trophies/medals/possible ribbons for winners. We will be giving away some cool t shirts thanks to hobbytown usa, also some track admissions to Sunny South Speedwy in Grand bay. Regular ROAR rules apply, so yes Lipos are legal. We will tech the cars again this year as well. We have made a change on the pitting of the cars. We will allow you to have one person help pit your vehicle whether its electric or nitro. Also if you are running in one of our timed electric class races and you have a lipo that is good enough to make the whole race, we will still require you to pit, remove the battery, and put it back in. Scott and I will have people in the pitting area during the features to check you off as you come in and out of the pits. Any questions please post or call. Very excited about the race this Sunday! see ya then!


----------

